# is this coming?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

stuiec said:


> arc flash absorber, anyone know more about these?
> 
> http://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/the-smarter-grid/new-technology-to-trap-killer-sparks
> 
> ...


Do they have this in english?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Another variation on arc energy diversion, been around for years, I install something similar to this on our switchgear packages as an option, not many companies make the investment (Save tons of money in the long run). 

Energy diversion devices and remote racking/switching, and arc rated switchgear is quickly becoming the norm for new power system installs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a repackaged Flux Capacitor. :laughing:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

> It is estimated that at least five to 10 serious arc-flash incidents occur every day in the United States alone,according to a report by engineering services company ESA.


Is that true? Seems high, I would like to think that there would be maybe 5 to 10 serious arc flash incidents a year.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> Is that true? Seems high, I would like to think that there would be maybe 5 to 10 serious arc flash incidents a year.


No, 5-10 a day


5 to 10 arc flash accidents occur every day in the U.S.
More than 2,000 people are treated annually in burn centers with arc flash injuries
1-2 deaths occur per day from an arc flash incident
$1.5M average cost of medical treatment
8-12 months away from work and possibility of permanent disability
$10-15M average litigation cost for general industry incident
Two-thirds of all electrical injuries result from inappropriate action of a worker
Arc Flash can reach temperatures upwards of 30,000ºF (hotter than the surface of the Sun)
Arc Blasts can produce a pressure wave greater than 2,000 lbs/sqft
480 volts often times has a greater Arc Flash potential than medium voltage gear (4,160V and above)


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zog said:


> No, 5-10 a day


 Seems we would hear more about it if it was this often.
Must be #s for the world?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Zog said:


> No, 5-10 a day
> 
> 
> 5 to 10 arc flash accidents occur every day in the U.S.
> ...


How does 480 have a greater arc flash potential than medium voltage?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> How does 480 have a greater arc flash potential than medium voltage?


Lower voltage = higher amperage. It's the AMPS that does the damage from the blast.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Lower voltage = higher amperage. It's the AMPS that does the damage from the blast.


That's what I was starting to think. Thanks


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Lower voltage = higher amperage. It's the AMPS that does the damage from the blast.


Well that is part of it but the biggest reason is the simplified protection systems used on LV systems, the relative low arcing currents often result in long clearing times unless you use some more complex relaying.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Seems we would hear more about it if it was this often.
> Must be #s for the world?


No, those are the US.


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

Zog said:


> Well that is part of it but the biggest reason is the simplified protection systems used on LV systems, the relative low arcing currents often result in long clearing times unless you use some more complex relaying.


Exactly. The larger circuit breakers have electronic trip mechanisms, resulting in shorter clearing times (assuming they are set properly :whistling2.


----------

